

Ferdinand Porsche died Thursday in Salzburg aged 88 - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/apr/08/ferdinand-porsche

======
MaysonL
76 not 88

~~~
bootload
thx @MaysonL I added the title, then couldn't modify it as I'd set the
noprocrast tight at 10. Should have stuck with the Guardian title.

